# 2005 Altima Flush Questions



## embateh87 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello, I am brand new to this forum and I am in need for some help regarding "Flushes".

If anyone can answer or point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it.

I have a 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5S and I have about 23,000 miles on it.

I have not done any type of drains/fill or flushes on any of the fluids.

I am looking to do a FLUSH for the power steering, transmission, and radiator when I hit 30,000.. Also replace the transmission filter? (I think).

My question is: Is the FLUSH necessary or will just a drain/fill work for me? Again, I have not drain/filled anything yet. What do you all suggest I do? Which ones should I drain and which ones should I flush? Should I not even do anything?

Thanks so much for your time,
Eric


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

the only thing i would consider doing at 30k is service the trans. flushing is ideal and most shops only do a complete flush, however they do not replace the filter when they do this, although if you flush it every 30k till 120k you should not need to replace the filter until then. 

power steering should be fine for awhile. maybe do it at 80k or so. this is not a drain and fill system, it needs to be flushed.

coolant should be flushed at 50k. 

also, don't neglect the fuel filter.


----------

